# Unprotected romex



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

What is "jimmy rigged". 
Is it a UL approved method that meets or exceeds Chapter 2 of the NEC?
I believe Wisconsin is following the NEC right?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

What is Wiremold for $400, Alex.


----------



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jimmy rigged is cutting a line down pvc so there is a line in pvc for the romex to slide in there.
The holes where the wire goes in sits about 3 to 4 inches away from the wall so I don't think wire mold will work.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

lighterup said:


> What is "jimmy rigged".
> Is it a UL approved method that meets or exceeds Chapter 2 of the NEC?
> I believe Wisconsin is following the NEC right?


A cousin of jerry rigged?

Just because your next to the ghetto, doesnt mean you have to be ghetto!

Second on the wiremold[emoji106]

Texting and Driving


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

trentonmakes said:


> A cousin of jerry rigged?
> 
> Just because your next to the ghetto, doesnt mean you have to be ghetto!
> 
> ...


All I can say to your post is ...HUH?:blink:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Chevys10zr2 said:


> Jimmy rigged is cutting a line down pvc so there is a line in pvc for the romex to slide in there.
> The holes where the wire goes in sits about 3 to 4 inches away from the wall so I don't think wire mold will work.


That wouldn't fly here. 

Listing on pvc pipe would be ruined and
we are not allowed to use pvc indoors.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Going_Commando said:


> What is Wiremold for $400, Alex.


And I'll take "what is a TV wire" for $600 :jester:


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

An improper repair

Lol

The other terms are just so much more entertaining though

Texting and Driving


----------



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

OK sounds like my first thought is what I'm doing. I don't think they make an offset for wiremold correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Just notch out the moulding?

They do have an offset/elbow

Texting and Driving


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

This is it









Texting and Driving


----------



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Trenton I think that would work!! Now I just gotta find that thing.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UM1HW...t=&hvlocphy=9003970&hvtargid=pla-351142012756

Just google wiremold offset...

Texting and Driving


----------



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks that's why I come to you guys for answers. I havent been on the service side of things in a long time.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

They do make a wiremold bender if you need an offset though. 



How about a couple of 2x4s and a rip of plywood for over the top. Also I think Carlton makes a chase for running Romex on the bottom of floor joists.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

lighterup said:


> That wouldn't fly here.
> 
> Listing on pvc pipe would be ruined and
> we are not allowed to use pvc indoors.


You can't run carlon or carflex indoors?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

trentonmakes said:


> This is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To OP.,

I know you are from Wisconsin so look at Home depot or Mendards they will have it on hand. 

cost wise I do not know what they are running now.

Ya the Wisconsin can allow run PVC inside ( residentails ) but very limited depending on which area you are in. couple citys do not allow it. ( Oshkosh is one of them )


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Helmut said:


> You can't run carlon or carflex indoors?


PVC conduit is considered for outdoor use.

BTW , before the *NEC code police show* up , I'm just telling you inspectors here want pvc conduit outside or in wet damp locations such
as unheated crawl spaces or crawl spaces with no floor (ie dirt floor) and transition to EMT once inside the building.

I have only used carflex for out door equipment , so I have no knowledge
of that. I do not use carlon.


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

Other solution (carpenter style) is to enclose pipe and wire in a chase.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

lighterup said:


> PVC conduit is considered for outdoor use.



Get out, even sprinklers, plumbing, ect? They all made of PVC

That's just crazy...


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Box it in with wood.

Done.

There are some pre channelled woods available for just this purpose... though I rather doubt you would run across them very often. They've fallen out of demand. They were regular sellers generations ago.

This solution runs more towards finished carpentry, though.

Otherwise: Wiremold.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

as others have suggested box it in

I did one similiar recently, my carpenter work was not great and still looked better than dangling romex


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> To OP.,
> 
> I know you are from Wisconsin so look at Home depot or Mendards they will have it on hand.
> 
> ...


Wisconsin has a statewide uniform electrical code now. No local amendments are allowed anymore. (I don't live very far from Oshkosh)


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

If the wire is not against the wall, Put a piece of wood between the wire and the wall.

Then use wiremold.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

How about doing nothing at all!
Sounds like a home inspector anyway.
Romex (NM) is allowed to be ran exposed.
Unless it is subject to physical damage I would just leave it.
After all, it's in a closet!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Boxes, top and bottom for spicing, new wire in EMT between boxes. Done.

Tim.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Nail the closet door shut and it's compliant


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

lighterup said:


> That wouldn't fly here.
> 
> Listing on pvc pipe would be ruined and
> we are not allowed to use pvc indoors.


If the romex is protected it is a ok. Personally I would just build some kind of wood enclosure.


----------

